# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  ESET Smart Security удалил нужные файлы, помогите вернуть

## banus

Закончилась лицензия на KIS и я установил ESET Smart Security, решил просканить систему. В настройках указал только диск "С", но там аферистический интерфейс на лоха, и сканирование перекинулось на другие диски. В итоге он удалил мне очень много нужных exe, которые KIS никогда не трогал, и которые, конечно же не являются опасными.
Есть ли возможность вернуть эти файлы?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Обычно копии помещаются в карантин, посмотрите в интерфейсе программы. Чтобы файлы не удалялись повторно, добавьте каталоги в исключение.

----------

